# To bow is not to blow: Breath vs. bow controller



## Audio Motion (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

When playing virtual string instruments, I have always felt a bit frustrated with the lack of a MIDI input device that is truly suited to getting the most out of solo strings. I have just released a video in which I compare the TEControl Breath and Bite Controller 2 with an alternative MIDI controller: my iOS App Pen2bow that allows you to use the Apple Pencil as a bow controller. I would love to hear your thoughts on the matter!

The video is also part 3 of a 4-part series on the interplay between Pen2Bow and the SWAM string instruments by Audio Modeling. Jump to 05:42 to go directly to the comparison.



Best regards,
Dimos


----------

